# New Name for You Yakkers!



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Sorry Guys (and Girls, if any...) but this was too good to pass up.

Yakker's are referred to our here as the ...



Are you ready???




*THE TUPPERWARE NAVY!*

    


You've been served!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good one.....*

That was good......


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

aw naw we done just got served!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Lol*

It aint new on the EC but still funny nonetheless


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

barty b said:


> It aint new on the EC but still funny nonetheless


heard that before...


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

that one is used by a web sight in cali, has been for years..........


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

HC, get off your lazy hind parts and get back on the beach out there and get us some more pics of them West coast hotties,,, this time try not to piss off any Gansters


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hech shooter you liable have a heart attack lookin at them west coast cuties and then the guy's gonna blame himself


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey High Cap that aint bad I've been called a lot worse


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> Hey High Cap that aint bad I've been called a lot worse



I thought it was great .. I'm still laughing. 

By the way, I'm joining the Tupperware Navy myself!  

Picking up an Ocean Yak from a friend to do some paddling and practice in some of our more sheltered lagoons and coves.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Bob, you're gonna get hooked. Might as well get your checkbook or credit card out now.


----------

